# DX Emerson Commander Wave FAKE



## carbine15 (Dec 30, 2008)

Look what I just got from DX! It looks like the real thing. The wave functions very well and the lock is positive. A very solid knife. The blade steel is a little soft and it's a tiny bit rough around the edges. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18266












I carried it for work today and it functions pretty well. I just thought you should be aware of fakes out there that are readily available.


----------



## Death's Head (Dec 30, 2008)

I just wouldn't do buy it. I wouldn't trust the quality. And I have to much respect for Mr. Emerson.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 30, 2008)

Death's Head said:


> I just wouldn't do buy it. I wouldn't trust the quality. And I have to much respect for Mr. Emerson.



Neither would I, but DX is violating laws here:


> *Pros*: This is an almost perfect copy of an Emerson Commander complete with Emerson logo on the blade. It even came in an Emerson box. This copy could fool anyone not knowledgeable in the nuances of the Emerson. The sample I got was smooth opening and the wave functioned as it should. The Lock is smooth and positive. Several whacks couldn't dislodge the blade. Closing is just as smooth.
> 
> *Cons*: The first thing I noticed was that the blade was not perfectly sharpened. It looked like it had been used to hack at rocks before it got to me. I used my stone and smoothed out the edge fairly easily in about a minute. Very soft steel. The clip is very well designed but I suspect it's made from thinner steel than the real thing as it's possible to bend / break it off if you tried.
> 
> ...


Marketing/marking this as an Emerson when it's not.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 30, 2008)

That's pretty much how I felt and I'm amazed that DX actually published my review given the violations. My goal here is to inform as many people as possible that there are fakes out there. These blades are selling on eBay for $200+. Just be aware.


----------



## stockae92 (Dec 30, 2008)

i have to give a thumb down to DX for selling and advertising fake :thumbsdow


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 30, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> i have to give a thumb down to DX for selling and advertising fake :thumbsdow


It's not the first time and it won't be the last.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jan 1, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> It's not the first time and it won't be the last.


 
Honestly, the first time I read your post I was like, WTF, you're condoning the buying of fakes, then I reread it and noticed your comment at the end and I'm like, I'm an idiot.

Brendan


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought all liners on new (real) Emerson's were not Ti. Lots of hubub around that.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 1, 2009)

HoopleHead said:


> I thought all liners on new (real) Emerson's were not Ti. Lots of hubub around that.


 
He has changed the non-locking side of the knife's liner to steel.

I really think he is going in the wrong direction with this. Also, he has had very poor QC with his production models. I like to buy at knife stores, and I have felt several awful actions, and bad assembly of the scales, lock, and liner. These should have never left the shop.
One dealer even stated to me that they have had to send quite a few back, as they were unaccetable. 

For me, I only want the custom models, or older runs of the production models. My general feeling is anything after 2000 will have too many reductions in one way or another.

Look I LOVE Mr. Emerson, and his designs, however I feel the production models could be a little better. 

I'm a collector of his customs, so please Don't beat me up. 

Oh, and Sorry to hear about the fake...that is awful, just awful. Dude, I think I would send it back!

Best wishes,

RL


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 1, 2009)

:shakehead


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmm, DX stopped selling knock off knives a while ago, looks like they are back at it in full force,


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 5, 2009)

Makes me want to vomit. 

My *real *Mini-Commander is one of my favorite folders. Selling cheap junk is one thing, but trying to blatantly rip people off; quite another. 

Much thanks to the OP for exposing this $#^%!


----------



## strideredc (Feb 13, 2009)

i got one of these off DX and i must say that next to my orig. its not bad for the price. fakes are fakes. i dont think that the fake rolexes have hurt rolexes sales worldwide?

''Mimicry Is the Sincerest Form of Flattery'', mr emerson should feel proud that this is happening??? if it was my product i would!:shrug:


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 13, 2009)

strideredc said:


> i got one of these off DX and i must say that next to my orig. its not bad for the price. fakes are fakes. i dont think that the fake rolexes have hurt rolexes sales worldwide?
> 
> ''Mimicry Is the Sincerest Form of Flattery'', mr emerson should feel proud that this is happening??? if it was my product i would!:shrug:



That's retarded. It's intellectual property theft and it stifles innovation. Its dishonorable and illegal. At the volume it's happening to US interests from China it borderlines on acts of war. Yes it's a good copy but it's a real shame.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 13, 2009)

strideredc said:


> i got one of these off DX and i must say that next to my orig. its not bad for the price. fakes are fakes. i dont think that the fake rolexes have hurt rolexes sales worldwide?
> 
> ''Mimicry Is the Sincerest Form of Flattery'', mr emerson should feel proud that this is happening??? if it was my product i would!:shrug:



And this "mimicry" is breaking a lot of laws, not to mention, the people who eventually get screwed-over thinking they bought the real deal. I saw a documentary about this a while back and billions are lost annually from "mimicry". If you go to a computer store to buy an EPSON printer cartridge [a common cloned item], if you pay full price, you want the real deal right. How would you tell the difference, the holographic seals are faked within a week of being revamped by EPSON. Louis Vuitton bags ... seems like every woman has one where I live, but at over $1000/bag the vast majority I see have to be fakes. It's wrong, on so many levels.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2009)

strideredc said:


> ''Mimicry Is the Sincerest Form of Flattery'', mr emerson should feel proud that this is happening??? if it was my product i would!:shrug:


 
Really?!

So if you had spent years or decades earning a great reputation, making a great product that has your name on it, working your @$$ off.... and then some piece of $#^% comes along who steals your good name and your hard work, you'd honestly feel proud?

Feel proud of what?? That your good name and high-quality product was ripped off. That some dude thousands of miles away was making a sweet living off of your hard work??

Tell you what.... The next paycheck you get, just send it to me. That way, you'll get to experience the type of "pride" that you believe Mr. Emerson should be feeling.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2009)

Also, DX selling _real _Emerson knives..... Makes about as much sense as handing a crackhead your thick wallet, and asking him to hold it for you while you tie your shoelaces. 

You know he's going to run.

You know a cop is going to put you in jail for transporting crack.

You know fat kids love cake.

Who could honestly expect the Emerson knives on DX to be _real_??


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 14, 2009)

While I do not like DX for selling fakes like that, especially when they advertise it as the real thing, I some how doubt that people who buy the fakes would really put up the money to buy the real thing. So I doubt that it is actually causing a monetary loss, but as others have mentioned the stolen idea and reputation can be just as bad.


----------



## Marlinaholic (Feb 14, 2009)

That's awful! :mecry: Thank goodness they use the wrong type screws and skip the patent info, pretty easy to spot one that way, but I am going to be careful buying an "Emerson" from now on. I own two of his real knives and love them! :twothumbs


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 14, 2009)

offroadcmpr said:


> While I do not like DX for selling fakes like that, especially when they advertise it as the real thing...



While DX sell fakes they don't knowingly advertise it as the real thing, they only call it steel folding knife.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> While DX sell fakes they don't knowingly advertise it as the real thing, they only call it steel folding knife.


 
But DX doesn't go out of its way to tell you it's not a real Emerson either.


----------



## cyberspyder (Feb 14, 2009)

Buyer Beware...end of story.


----------



## dano (Feb 14, 2009)

They continually sell fake rip-off and counterfeit products, yet still have broad support for their "other" products.

Personally, I'll never support a company involved in such criminal activity.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 14, 2009)

What dano said!
I'd rather spend a few more bucks at a reputable dealer.


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 15, 2009)

caveat emperor that's what I say.


----------



## manoloco (Mar 25, 2009)

you mean caveat emptor, but this shameless fakes are no where near the definition of the term.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 25, 2009)

:wave:Manoloco, how did you come by this thread? Are you searching for something or did it take a month and a half to get to Peru?


----------



## manoloco (Mar 26, 2009)

:wave: C-15, well, it was inevitable that ended roaming the knife section; a while ago a friend gifted me a noname fixed knife, found it extremely useful - until that moment i was used to use small blades from Victorinox saks, or kitchen knives - thing is the steel used on the gift is really bad and bendy, whittling some wood the edge just turned into a blanket 

so im now finding good knives very interesting, but very expensive, and folders are the most useful to my needs (EDCing a Delica 4 PE now).

have been fiercely looking for a very good knife at a bargain price and reading about them a little here and on Knife Forums and Jerzee Devils. i think i would love a Sebenza, or a Strider, but the prices are out of my league, by quite a bit; and also theres a universe of blades and i find myself quite lost but having great fun reading about all of it.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 26, 2009)

My $.02 is that I don't care if DX sells replicas or whatever. I'm not one who believes much in imaginary property. But when DX sells a knife with the Emerson logo on it... that upsets me. And it's even worse when they don't say it is a fake.

I'd like to see that one in person at our April 18th get together.  Thanks for the buyer beware.


----------

